# Export PDF depuis XP sous parallels ouvre Gimps dans l'OS



## francis2274 (23 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je fais tourner mon logiciel de comptabilité sous win XP Sp3 sous parallèle 12.
Mon système est Sierra 10.12.6

Lorsque j'exporte un document au format PDF depuis mon logiciel de compta vers un dossier d'OS,
j'ai Gimp (installé sur OS) qui s'ouvre tout seul - sans raison-  et me propose d'importer le PDF.
J'ai fait un click droit - lire les informations sur les PDF générés.
C'est "aperçu" qui est le logiciel par défaut a utiliser.
Rin de bien grave dans ce dysfonctionnement, mais  c'est agaçant et je n'ai pas d'idée pour résoudre cela.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

